# [RISOLTO] startx non parte

## Supremus

Ho un altro problemino...

Quando digito startx mi da questo errore

gnome-session: error while loading shared libreries: libdbus-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Waiting for x server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE " /usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing

----------

## gutter

Prova a vedere se hai installato questo pacchetto:

```

*  sys-apps/dbus

      Latest version available: 1.0.2-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.2-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 4,102 kB

      Homepage:    http://dbus.freedesktop.org/

      Description: A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

      License:     || ( GPL-2 AFL-2.1 )

```

----------

## Supremus

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere se hai installato questo pacchetto:
> 
> ```
> 
> *  sys-apps/dbus
> ...

 

Si il pacchetto è installato

----------

## Onip

```
# revdep-rebuild -X
```

----------

## Supremus

Mi dice

-bash: revdep-rebuild: command not found

avevo provato anche io con questo comando ma mi continua a dire cosi... non so che fare...

----------

## misterwine

Il comando revdep-rebuild, assieme ad altri molto utili, è contenuto nel pacchetto gentoolkit... fai un

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## Supremus

Ragazzi siete mitici   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ho risolto tutto   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

